

DeSopa – DNS Evasion to Stop Oppressive Policy in America - i-hacker
http://blog.insecure.in/?p=1038

======
maeon3
If we can get enough geeks with root to dns tables to cooperate, I could write
an app that would make sites the collective does not approve of unreachable
anywhere in the world, so we can cause rolling brownouts for sopa supporting
companies. Support sopa, your dns routing and tcp/ip routes report false 404
not founds.

War is a bitch. They want a worldwide website off switch program to augment
their power? Lets give it to them. And then open source it so any script kitty
can screw up dns routing targeted at any site. This is a war of power,
Spartans, lay down your weapons!

